# Pacman frog and humidity?



## Woz (Nov 5, 2009)

I know what the ideal range is for the humidity for my pacman frog but my question is can the humidity be too high or would they be fine? My tank seems to stay at about 85-90 plus.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It _can_ get too high- too much for too long can encourage bacterial and fungal diseases, and possibly cause respiritory problems. Cut down on the misting for a while.

Having said that, how are you measuring it? Most hygrometers are rubbish.


----------



## Woz (Nov 5, 2009)

With a digital Hydrometer placed in the centre of the tank. Do you think I should give it a day before misting again?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Woz said:


> With a digital Hydrometer placed in the centre of the tank. Do you think I should give it a day before misting again?


 Yes- it certainly won't hurt.


----------

